# Building a 4x8 shelf suspended from the ceiling in the garage



## Redford1947 (Sep 15, 2010)

Could use some help. I'd like to build a shelf in the garage for seasonal totes. Would be supported again'st one side of the garage wall and the other side hanging from the ceiling joists.

Any ideas, plans or pictures you'd like to share?

Redman500


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I did see a video and article I think at FWW or shopnotes that shows this. The guys basically had boxes that would fit between the ceiling joists. At one end of the box he put a metal pipe through the joists and the boxes to allow it to rotate downward. At the other end of the box on the joist side, he had a rotating piece of wood I believe to lock it up in between the joists when he wasn't looking for something in them.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

In a previous house I did this. I used the space above the garage door. That space is not used for anything else and I had about 30" from the shelf to the ceiling. I made the shelf as low as I could and even cut out a space for the garage door opener track.

I build a 2×4 frame and used 5/8 plywood. I suspended from the ceiling joists with the same type of angle iron one normally uses to suspend a garage door opener.

I had to close the garage door to have access to it, but that is not a problem.

Sorry that I don't have a picture.


----------



## JBfromMN (Oct 19, 2010)

Here is wide shot of my garange and I think I have what you are talking about in the corner.

The way I did it was to create a 2X4 frame and that is screwed into the 2 walls and then supported by a single 1/2" threaded rod that goes through one of the rafters above. I have a long 1/4" drill bit I carefully drilled straight down from about through the joist. Then I took a long 1/2" bit and went back up from below to enlarge the hole. I used 2 nuts jammed together about the rafter and below the 2X4 frame. I then notched the plywood for the all thread and there you have it.

BTW this is strong enough to support all that just you see up there and I can hang by it as well.










Also this is an OLD shot, my arrangement for a shop has changed quite a bit from this picture.


----------

